# Aristocraft GP40



## Bighurt (Sep 15, 2009)

Can any one advise for or against the purchase of the Model?

I've recently made the decission to model the DM&E and three of their GP40's were Ex Rock Island units. Currently RLD Hobbies has these discounted and with the Aristocraft buy one get a free 40' car I may go ahead an pick up one or two.

My concerns are Motor problems I've read in a few threads, and the unit sitting higher on the trucks than prototypical.

Am I just paranoid?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

No, not paranoid. There are some problems reported recently. They are all very similar or the same. This is new information, and nothing conclusive has been found, in my opinion. I'm researching this and keeping on top of it. 

Now, Aristo is very interested too, besides not wanting bad press. Your Aristo warranty is 5 years. I would buy one without worrying. 

I have not heard that it sits too high, although that is typical of many of the Aristo rolling stock. There's ways to overcome that also, but a bit of work. 

Buy it, and don't worry, the worst that might happen is you have to return the trucks. Currently Aristo is out of them, and they have stated they expect new ones in 2 weeks. 

You cannot go wrong buying from RLD, his customer service is well documented in this forum by many others besides me! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Bighurt (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks for the reply Greg you and your site are a wealth of information.

Now I just have to convince the wife...in these poor economic times, its a stretch to get her to side with me. However at the price for the the GP's I could get two rather than one MAC, and run them the day they come in!

Thanks!


----------



## itsmcgee (Jan 4, 2008)

My wife has one for about a year now with no problems at all. I would buy another without any concerns. As Greg said you have any problem Aristo will take care of you.


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

I can only add that I personally have a GP40, and I run it more than any of my other engines. I've had it for over 6 months now, running it almost every day, and I have not had one problem with it. The people I know that have GP40's agree that so far for all of us it has been trouble free. Granted this is not a large sample, and there may be problems that crop up, but so far I've not experienced them. As Greg says too, the warranty takes most of the risk out of buying one. If you do go for it, I hope you enjoy it as much as I enjoy mine!

Ed


----------



## Ward H (Jan 5, 2008)

I agree with the others. My GP40 is two years old and one of, if not the best, running loco I have. I would have several except for funds and they are a little "new" for the era I run. 

Go ahead, you will not be disappointed.


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

I also agree my two GP40's are just about the only thing I run any more. Dash-9 and SD45 just set now and gather dust. I don't think you will be disappointed.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

I have 3. one has given me trouble with the wiring and was sent back and repaired and all 3 are running fine now... These are also a good puller so i think you will enjoy them. Robbie does some cool custom paint schemes doesnt he


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

This "possible" problem has only cropped up recently. Strange coincidence all 3 cases within almost a month of each other. 

I'm reserving judgment, there are far more people with no problems now, and again, you are well within the warranty period. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Greg, can you share with us what exactly this "possible" problem is with the GP-40? I'd like to keep an eye out for it on mine!!

Ed


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You may not believe it Ed, but I want to keep this off the forums until I have confirmed there is a problem. 

I know no one believes it, but no reason to give anyone bad press and start rumors, let's see what Aristo comes up with. 

Email me privately, or send me your phone number and I'll call you this weekend. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Bighurt (Sep 15, 2009)

Apparently Robbie reads this forum...as the price just jumped back to regular...darn me and my stupid indecision...Sale $169 now $259....


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

I was there 2 days ago and he still has some for the $169, below his cost. I doubt he will offer the free boxcar with it though. This is a smoking deal and I only wish I could "stock up" on this excellent engine. I personnally went with his limited run BN model, but if you plan to re paint....


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

The sale is still on just call him, as far as the free boxcar, thats from aristo and thats still on as well


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well to add to this I have three of the units and two of them are two years old and the third I bought in May. I run these locos 90% of the time and have had no issues with them running. Main problem was a bad run of couplers that would uncouple if trying to pull to many cars.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

This has to be the deal of the year!


----------



## rocketrider (May 6, 2008)

The GP-40 is a rock solid unit I have 12 and all run great. You can not go wrong at the price and with a free car this is a good deal. Early on I had a minor problem with a unit and Navin fixed it up no questions asked. RLD Hobbies-Robbie is a very good dealer.


----------



## Bighurt (Sep 15, 2009)

Well I got my Rock Island GP-40 from RLD hobbies today.

Great detail as all the reviews state. Haven't run it yet as the layout is non operational atm.

All around very pleased, wished I had more money. Can't wait to get a GP-38 and start a kitbash... Dozen or so pieces of rolling stock would help...


Thanks


----------

